# DIY CO2 v.s. Compressed CO2 v.s. Chemicals



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I am in the process of setting up a 10 gallon planted tank for cherry shrimp or crystal shrimp and I want to include a CO2 system. Not very interested in paying the large amounts of money for the compressed CO2 systems found in fish stores, so I was looking at DIY.

Specifically these two methods:

DIY Yeast-Generated CO2 System
DIY CO2 System for Planted Aquarium

How much would the supplies cost for the DIY and how much would it cost to maintain? What about the store-bought compressed CO2 with the silver cans, gauges, etc.

I'm also interested in making the same DIY system for my established 36 gallon tank. Would it injure the fish to all of a sudden include CO2 or should I start using it gradually?

Also, I have an air stone pumping in my 36 gallon. Would this release or waste any of the CO2 or would it actually be helpful to let some oxygen in too?

Thanks!

Edit: forgot to add: How much more effective is CO2 injection over chemicals like Flourish? I currently use chemicals right now, but plant growth is slow. I also have a 30W natural daylight fluorescent lamp on my 36 gallon and a 17W fluorescent light on my 10 gallon. I am planning on upgrading these both to T5 fixtures around Christmas time since they are costly.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

the second diy seemed to address the problems the first said would happen.As for cost of materials if those articles weren't old they listed prices? The second system seemed to be complete and well thought out.The little silver cans sold in LFS I would think of like having a BB gun;if you need the co2 canister then you only get to shoot X times before you replace, where if you had pump action you can shoot till your tired of pumping.The cost of replacing small cylinders would seem to make the system un user($) friendly besides the chance of running out and then you have to run out to get more($).Sugar and yeast are not that expensive in comparison.Replacement of generator bottle could easily be done every two weeks as routine maint. while servicing your tank(no big deal).I like system 2 and consider it myself thanks for the link!


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

They said that the whole thing would cost about $50, but later in the article it said one piece was $35 and one was $25, so I got confused... I was looking for somebody who had created a DIY system on a 10 gallon who could tell me about what it would cost.

Thanks, though and you're welcome for the link!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A DIY is a few used plastic bottles, tubing, sugar and yeast. You really can't get much cheaper than that. If you start adding things to it for whatever reason it is user preference, but not necessarily needed. 

What fixture would you be getting? T5 or T5HO?


----------



## ianeberle (Aug 11, 2012)

I am going to use two 14w CFL 5000k lights. Also I already have the plastic bottles, all I need is the silicone tubing and yeast. The system looks simple to set up actually!


----------

